# Is 34 too old to egg share?



## Sunnie Daze (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi 

I’m 34 and looking into egg sharing early next year but I’m worried that a recepiant won’t want to use my eggs due to my age. I have had 2 successful ivf’s myself but worried that time is now against me where sharing is concerned.
Anyone been my age and shared their eggs ? 
TIA sunnie x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Sunnie, it depends on the clinics policy. I don’t think that recipients are given the donors age when deciding on a profile at most clinics. Good luck!


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I think that with 2 IVF babies already, you might be quite an appealing donor to many couples. At least they’ll know that your eggs have been successful.


----------



## Sunnie Daze (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you both for replying, I guess I’m over worrying already and not even on the ivf rollercoaster yet  

I’m going to call the clinic and book a consultation and that way I’ll know, thanks again ladies
Sunnie xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely not!  I 1st shared at 32 with no previous pregnancies- from application to acceptance was very quick and IIR my recipient accepted me on the day she was offered.

It ended in a successful first cycle for us both  and now, at the ripe "old" age of 35 I am just about to share with the same recipient again   

We are wit the Lister clinic who I think look for 35 and under but all depending on your profile so given you have had 2 successes I would say they would snap you up!

xx


----------



## Sunnie Daze (Jul 23, 2016)

2forjoy 
How lovely you get to share again with the same recipient
It’s funny isn’t it in terms of fertility how we feel old  

We was thinking of going to care London but I might look at the lister too, thanks for replying 
Sunnie xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely! I'd never given a second thought to my age until infertility became a factor... watching those dwindling odds as each year passes  

I hope you are able to achieve your dream   I've heard good things about Care too.

PM me if you want any more info/feedback on sharing xx


----------

